# PC bootet auf einmal immer vorerst ins Bios? Woran liegt das?



## Conner111 (1. März 2018)

Hallo,
vorab ich bin neu hier und hoffe, dass ich schon mal das richtige Forum gewählt habe. Seit ein paar Tagen bootet mein PC vor dem Start immer ins bios wo die gewählte Boot-Reihenfolge steht. Ich muss um den PC dann hochzufahren praktisch nur F10 ("save and exit") im Bios Menü klicken. Aber das kann ja nicht normal sein. Vorher hat alles Funktioniert und von heute auf morgen ist das Problem aufgetreten. Wie gesagt die Boot-Reihenfolge sollte theoretisch richtig sein. Ich muss sie auch im Bios nie neu einstellen....
Daten zum PC:
Intel Core i5-4590 CPU @ 3.30GHz
Geforce 770 GTX
12GB Arbeitsspeicher
Motherboard ist H97-Pro Gamer von Asus
Betriebssystem ist Windows 10
1. Festplatte ist eine 167 GB SSD -> Betriebssystem ist hier installiert
2. Festplatte 1000 GB HDD -> ausschließlich Programme und Spiele

Ich kenne mich mit Computern nicht so aus aber ich hab den vor 2-3 Jahren mit meinem Vater zusammengestellt und zusammengebaut.
Hab gelesen das eventuell die Cmos Batterie der Grund sein könnte aber Uhrzeit und Datum stimmen. Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll 
Danke im Voraus für Antworten


----------



## drstoecker (1. März 2018)

Kommt ne Fehlermeldung beim starten?
mal die default Einstellungen im bios laden und abspeichern. Wenn das nichts hilft und du die bootreihenfolge richtig gesetzt hast bleibt nur noch der Tausch der bios Batterie. Es ist eine CR2032 !


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. März 2018)

Wenn die Bootreihenfolge stimmt und Sata auf AHCI steht sollte die Bios Batterie wohl in Ordnung sein.Die kann man aber trotzdem mal tauschen um es auszuschließen.
Zieh doch die HDD mal ab ob sich dann was ändert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. März 2018)

Wie heißt das Netzteil?


----------



## Conner111 (1. März 2018)

Cosair CS 650M müsste es sein


----------



## Conner111 (1. März 2018)

@drstoecker nein es kommt keine Fehlermeldung


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. März 2018)

Conner111 schrieb:


> Cosair CS 650M müsste es sein


Miß mal die Spannungen an einem Molex-Stecker (4polig, 12 und 5V).


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2018)

Wenns die Cmos Batterie wäre, würdest du auch eine Fehlermeldung dazu bekommen.
Kann sein, dass sich die Bootreihenfolge geändert hat und der Rechner immer versucht von der HDD zu booten und das geht eben nicht, weil da kein OS drauf ist.
Daher musst du mal ins Bios schauen unter Boot. Dort sind verschiedene Einträge vorhanden. Mach mal einen Screenshot davon. Dann kann man mal schauen.
Ansonsten mal die HDD abklemmen und neu starten. Wenn er dann direkt bootet und nicht mehr hängen bleibt, weißt du, was ist.
Kann aber auch ein Kabel sein, das defekt ist. Eventuell mal die Sata Kabel tauschen.


----------



## Conner111 (2. März 2018)

@Threshold wollte grade ein Bild von dem Bildschirm machen und habe den PC heruntergefahren und anschließend ohne die Steckerleiste aus zu machen wieder hochgefahren und bin nicht im BIOS Bildschirm gelandet !!!!!!! Ist das schon DER HINWEIS auf das vorhandene Problem ? Und wenn ja was liegt vor ?

Also mit BIOS Bildschirm meine ich den Screen von Asus wo steht "Please recover BIOS setup"
"Press F2 to enter BIOS setup"


----------



## ToBiWaN-KeNoBi (2. März 2018)

@Conner111

wenn du deine Steckerleiste immer ausschalten willst , musst du SHIFT+Herunterfahren drücken ,erst dann ist der PC wirklich ausgeschalten bzw. heruntergefahren  . Drückst du nur Herunterfahren ,fährt Windows 10 nur in einen Standby-Modus ! Standby + Steckerleiste aus = Als würdest du einfach deinen PC per lange gedrückter Power-Taste ausschalten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. März 2018)

ToBiWaN-KeNoBi schrieb:


> @Conner111
> 
> wenn du deine Steckerleiste immer ausschalten willst , musst du SHIFT+Herunterfahren drücken ,erst dann ist der PC wirklich ausgeschalten bzw. heruntergefahren  . Drückst du nur Herunterfahren ,fährt Windows 10 nur in einen Standby-Modus ! Standby + Steckerleiste aus = Als würdest du einfach deinen PC per lange gedrückter Power-Taste ausschalten.


Das hängt ja wohl von den Energiesparplaneinstellungen ab.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2018)

ToBiWaN-KeNoBi schrieb:


> Drückst du nur Herunterfahren ,fährt Windows 10 nur in einen Standby-Modus !



Wo das denn?


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (3. März 2018)

Wäre mir auch neu und ich mache den PC genauso aus. Also runterfahren+Steckdosenleiste.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2018)

Genauso.


----------



## ToBiWaN-KeNoBi (4. März 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo das denn?



z.B. hier schön erklärt ...
Windows 10 herunterfahren: So geht’s schneller – GIGA

Herunterfahren: Windows fährt im sogenannten Hybridmodus herunter: Alle wichtigen Systeminformationen werden standardmäßig in der Datei hiberfil.sys gespeichert und stehen beim nächsten Systemstart direkt zur Verfügung. Dadurch startet Windows 10 auch wesentlich schneller als die Vorgängerversionen.

-> somit ist bei ihm noch der Hybridmodus aktiviert, und der kann Probleme machen,wenn man den PC vom Netz trennt


----------



## Schwarzseher (4. März 2018)

Interessante These.Wobei er das ja einfach testen kann laut der Beschreibung indem er die Shift Taste mal gedrückt hält beim nächsten mal herunterfahren.
Dann dürfte das ja nicht passieren mit dem Bios.
Wobei dann ja viele das Problem haben müssten weil sie den Pc komplett vom Strom trennen.Ich mach es zb. gar nicht.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (4. März 2018)

Okay kannte ich noch nicht und war aktiv und macht keine Probleme^^


----------



## ToBiWaN-KeNoBi (4. März 2018)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Wobei dann ja viele das Problem haben müssten weil sie den Pc komplett vom Strom trennen.


Fällt normal auch erst auf wenn man Probleme damit hat ... 
Bei mir ist es auch nur aufgefallen,als ich meinem PC neue Hardware spendiert hatte,und öfters mal Herunterfahren + Strom aus gemacht hatte ... danach wurde meine Boot-SSD öfter mal nicht sofort wieder erkannt.


----------



## HisN (4. März 2018)

Conner111 schrieb:


> Also mit BIOS Bildschirm meine ich den Screen von Asus wo steht "Please recover BIOS setup"



Und das steht da immer? Da hast Du doch Deine Fehlermeldung


----------



## Schwarzseher (4. März 2018)

Gut erkannt
Würde ich am ende ja auch drauf tippen,das sich am Ende die Bios Batterie entladen hat durch das ständige vom Netz trennen des Rechners.Stimmt denn Uhrzeit u. Datum noch im Bios beim Neustart?


----------

